# Cooking, NY Times is building a paywall



## Cooking Goddess

On occasion I listen to NPR's "Marketwatch" instead of The Baseball Reporter's Show.  Eclectic tastes, I know!  Anyway, one of their stories mentioned this. As in, you have 28 days to copy-and-save any recipe you have sitting in your recipe box or you will not be able to access it without paying a fee. No looking around their cooking sub-site either without subscribing. I think Kai Ryssdal said the cost would be $5 a month, and I don't remember him mentioning an annual fee.

See you later. I have about 3 dozen recipes to archive before the clock runs out...


----------



## Andy M.

CG, do you mean the Baseball Reporters on Boston radio?  I'm surprised you'd be interested in the Sox.


----------



## skilletlicker

I'm not promoting anything but my NYT digital subscription which they say now includes Cooking is on $7.50.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> CG, do you mean the Baseball Reporters on Boston radio?  I'm surprised you'd be interested in the Sox.


Yup, WEEI. I love the game of baseball almost as much as my team. Knowing "stuff" about opponents makes listening to games more interesting for me.

Plus, I just like listening to Tony Mazz.


----------



## jennyema

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, WEEI. I love the game of baseball almost as much as my team. Knowing "stuff" about opponents makes listening to games more interesting for me.
> 
> Plus, I just like listening to Tony Mazz. &#55357;&#56833;


 
The Baseball Reporters are on The Sports Hub, not EEI.

I don't think Mazz is ever on WEEI 

But he's on TV every afternoon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're right, *jenny*. I listen to both stations, so I got them mixed up.

So he's on TV? Cable, I bet. We're old-school at our house and only have a "roof" antenna...which is in our attic, actually. We aren't big TV watchers.  I do, however, try to remember to watch him with Steve Burton on Sunday nights.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm never available at 6:30 PM so I go to their website and listen online two or three days at a time.


----------



## jennyema

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're right, *jenny*. I listen to both stations, so I got them mixed up.
> 
> So he's on TV? Cable, I bet. We're old-school at our house and only have a "roof" antenna...which is in our attic, actually. We aren't big TV watchers.  I do, however, try to remember to watch him with Steve Burton on Sunday nights.



The Felger and Mazz drivetime radio show is also broadcast on tv (like Mike and Mike) on some cable channel.  You might be able to find it online.


----------



## Andy M.

The Felger and Mazz radio show is on from 2:00-6:00PM daily. FM radio @ 98.5 FM. Simulcast on TV at Comcast sports net New England - CSNNE. 

Mazz is ok but I cannot stand to look at or listen to Mike Felger so I limit my listening to Mazz on Baseball Reporters.


----------



## jennyema

I've only watched it a few times because I also can't stand Michael Felger.

I liked watching Dennis and Callahan when it was on tv.  Though I can't take Callahan when he's not talking sports.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ...I limit my listening to Mazz on Baseball Reporters.


^this^  I like listening because he's knowledgeable. And because it's baseball. I'm such an addict I even listened to YOUR baseball game tonight since my game was over by 3:00 PM. I even rooted for the Sox since they were playing a central division foe. Glad to see the Price was right tonight.


----------



## jennyema

Cooking Goddess said:


> ^this^  I like listening because he's knowledgeable. And because it's baseball. I'm such an addict I even listened to YOUR baseball game tonight since my game was over by 3:00 PM. I even rooted for the Sox since they were playing a central division foe. Glad to see the Price was right tonight.



I was rooting for the Twins, my childhood team. 

Where do you live??  I'm in Dorchester and the Cape


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We live in southern Woostah county, *jenny*, but I'm sure that by now you know I'm Cleveland OH born-and-bred.  My Mom was an Indians fan from when she was young, so it's pretty much in my genes.


----------

